# Does anybody know what's in RLR Laundry Treatment?



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

... because I love it. A while ago I ruined my whole stash of medium sized Fuzzi Bunz pockets by using diaper rash ointment. I made some progress with Dawn and stuff like that but half of them still repelled terribly. Since my son was ready to move on to the next size I stored them away and just recently took them out again (we are hoping for an 08 baby).

I put them in a big pot on the stove and heated some water with more Dawn in it. Then I washed them in the machine with a package full of RLR in it.
They came out completely stain free and none of them are repelling anymore!
Super absorbent just like when I first got them.
I am so happy.
But I can't find any info on what's actually in it?

My size Large FBs have become a bit repelling as well so I also heated water with Dawn on the stove for them but I didn't have another package of the RLR stuff and they didn't come out as nice as the mediums that I thought I had ruined with zinc oxide cream!


----------



## Lisoula (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know what's in it, but how much did you pay for it? I saw a 4-pack for $8.47, and wondered if that was a good price?


----------



## kittycat9 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know what's in it, but I paid $1.99/pack for mine.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think right now it's just a little over $2 per pack anywhere . I got mine at diapercuts.com for a little over $1 but they are all sold out.


----------



## Brenda2005 (Mar 10, 2005)

I buy mine at the local supermarket. 2 treatments for $1.99. If anyone wants some, pm me. Free shipping! This stuff is the best and sometimes hard to find so I don't mind shipping some to mamas that are interested in trying it


----------

